# Alternative to HIIT training



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Wanting to put a little cardio in after my training to burn a little fat.

However I tried doing HIIT training and it triggered my hemaplegic migraines resulting in an ambulance ride, rigged up to oxygen and a night in hospital!

Most unpleasant!

Just want something thats going to compliment the weight training

Anyway help much appreciated 

Many thanks

Russ


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

45mins steady state is fine


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah Steady State for longer durations. Barbell Complexes are good though... Supersets or a full heavy lifting circuit. Up to you!


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm doing a full body workout 3x10 3 times a week, although laid off the jogging for the week as I ache like hell after workout lol!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thelooneytuner said:


> I'm doing a full body workout 3x10 3 times a week, although laid off the jogging for the week as I ache like hell after workout lol!


Some cardio PWO will actually help with recovery. If I were you, I'd do HIIT post workout, I love it. A good 15 minutes is awesome. You don't have to go extreme, if your just starting out with it start at 10 minutes, or even 5. I do something like this.

2 Minutes walking

1 minute sprint

30 seconds jog

45 seconds sprint, at about.5 slower.

and then back to the start, but I only do 1 minute walking instead of the 2.

Repeat that until about 15 minutes or so and you'll be a fat burning machine!


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a bit nervous about triggering a migraine again 

If I alternate between 8kmph and 14kmph will that have the same effect?

And what sort of incline?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thelooneytuner said:


> I'm a bit nervous about triggering a migraine again
> 
> If I alternate between 8kmph and 14kmph will that have the same effect?
> 
> ...


8KMPH??? haha, I sprint at 9.5. I'm a short **** though and my legs are normally tight when I sprint.

When I say hill sprints, I mean like go find a hill outside and just sprint it 3-5 times then jog back down, that'd be good for starting! Good for your conditioning.

8-14KMPH would probably kill me and my legs haha. Just do LISS if you want. Or sort your diet so you burn calories from just lifting.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

just stick to steady state mate. the idea is to expend more calories than you take in. so just try to be as active as possible.

if you have a dog, take him/her for two or three brisk walks a day. wash the car etc etc


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JoePro said:


> 8KMPH??? haha, I sprint at 9.5. I'm a short **** though and my legs are normally tight when I sprint.
> 
> When I say hill sprints, I mean like go find a hill outside and just sprint it 3-5 times then jog back down, that'd be good for starting! Good for your conditioning.
> 
> 8-14KMPH would probably kill me and my legs haha. Just do LISS if you want. Or sort your diet so you burn calories from just lifting.


Lol, walking pace is a comfortable 5-6kph, 8kph is a light jog, how short are you?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Lol, walking pace is a comfortable 5-6kph, 8kph is a light jog, how short are you?


5"6.. lol

The machine could possibly be MPH??? Comfortable walking pace for steady state is like 3.6-8, and a light jog is 4.5.. lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i used to do HIT (cant be 4rsed now) but i got used to using kph on the machine and for some reason a different machine in the gym was on mph and i put the same numbers in, i nearly had heart failure lol, proper sh1t myself. didnt come off it though which was lucky


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> i used to do HIT (cant be 4rsed now) but i got used to using kph on the machine and for some reason a different machine in the gym was on mph and i put the same numbers in, i nearly had heart failure lol, proper sh1t myself. didnt come off it though which was lucky


lol I imagine this is MPH then..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thelooneytuner said:


> Wanting to put a little cardio in after my training to burn a little fat.
> 
> However I tried doing HIIT training and it triggered my hemaplegic migraines resulting in an ambulance ride, rigged up to oxygen and a night in hospital!
> 
> Most unpleasant!





JoePro said:


> If I were you, I'd do HIIT post workout, I love it.


That's just cruel joe


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Just do steady state obviously


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's just cruel joe


Haha. I should have read the question a bit better.


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm guessing it's in mph lol! As 8kmph for me is just above walking speed lol! And I'm only 5'11 

Cheers for all advice guys 

Think I'm going to get a lot of cardio from football that I've just started again and taking the rat of a dog for some long walks so think it could be a little detrimental to do any more


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

cycling, i cycle all the time it is the perfect exercise for beginners as you can constantly vary your pace and work rate to suite the terrain or how you are feeling and unlike running it has the carma of ride up hill roll down hill


----------

